# Hello All!



## Woodley6453 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Dean Woodley and I've been playing piano since I was around 3, and violin since 4, and have just taken the effort to see if there were any other people out there who shared my love for classical music (sadly I'm still in high school so as you can imagine I am the only kid there who is a true classical music fan). 

Anyway, I'm just making the members here aware of my existence!

-Woodley


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, a big warm welcome to Talk Classical, Woodley! I hope you grow stronger in experience and musical knowledge! Kudos to you!=)
4/4 player

P.S. I'm also in high school. Must be tough dealing with the other kids who think classical music is for "old" people?
No wonder you are so fond of classical music, you were born in one the musical capitals of the world(Vienna)! I am very envious of you, hehe=)
Do you mind telling us your favorite composers?=D


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Woodley, 
Welcome to the TC Music Forum. It warms my heart to see young people like yourself taking a keen interest in Classical music. I've been involved with this genre for ,,, well ,,, let's just say lots of years! 

I would be willing to bet a hot chocolate that there are others in your same age group who also share your same interest - and some of those are here on this forum. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Woodley.


----------



## Woodley6453 (Jun 27, 2007)

4/4player said:


> Hey, a big warm welcome to Talk Classical, Woodley! I hope you grow stronger in experience and musical knowledge! Kudos to you!=)
> 4/4 player
> 
> P.S. I'm also in high school. Must be tough dealing with the other kids who think classical music is for "old" people?
> ...


Hehe, being raised in the Viennese environment was very nurturing to my love of classical music.

Hmm, my favorite composers.. that's very tough. Let me try to list a few highlights:
Beethoven (duh)
Bach 
Dvorak 
Berlioz
Shostakovich
Ravel
Liszt (I am a HUGE Liszt fan)
Bruckner
Mahler
Brahms
Schumenn
Janacek

That's about it for my ultimate favorites..


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Woodley6453 said:


> Liszt (I am a HUGE Liszt fan)


There are couple more like that, here , though one of them has been missing for a few months.

Hex, where are you?


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I really don't know about him, but here's the other one!  

Welcome to our (generally) cosy little forum, Woodley!


----------



## Woodley6453 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks lisztfreak! I'm glad to find another big Liszt fan out there 

-Woodley


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Woodley, may I ask what are your favorite Beethoven pieces?=)


----------



## Woodley6453 (Jun 27, 2007)

4/4player said:


> Woodley, may I ask what are your favorite Beethoven pieces?=)


Hmm, well I love practically everything I've ever heard of his works, but my all time favorites are Symphony Nos. 3 and 5, the Missa Solemnis, Piano Concerto no. 4, and String Quartet Nos. 12 and 14.

I know I'm leaving out many of my favorites, but that's what comes to mind at the moment!


----------

